# BMW 328i M Sport - receives a new car prep with Opti Coat installation.



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

BMW 328i M Sport - receives a new car prep with Opti Coat installation.

This beautiful brand new estoril blue BMW 328i M Sport receives a new car prep with Opti Coat installation.

The car was received relatively clean, however we found hair line scratches in clusters, some light swirls and marring from washes, and the b pillars were the normal lightly scratched and scuffed up piano black we have come accustomed to on cars with these type of trim pieces.

The final results were great and I believe the customer was quite happy with the work performed.

*Exterior*

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Adam's All Purpose Cleaner and steamed
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Washed with Sonax High Gloss Shampoo
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Clayed/NanoSkin Autoscrub
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Compound - Menzerna FG400
- Final Polish - Sonax Perfect Finish 4/6
- IPA Final Wipe down prior to Opti Coat
- Last step - Opti Coat Pro
- Inspection with Fenix, Brinkmann, and natural sunlight
- Wheel wells were cleaned and protected
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were auto scrubed, cleaned, and sealed
- Headlight and Fogs were cleaned up and protected clear film - Xpel Ultimate


















Here we show all the imperfections on the paint










































Prep - Wash - Decon - Clay - Wheel and Tires cleaned and prepped


































































































































Compound with the Rupes LHR21 and LHR75E with a Meg's MF Cutting Pad and Polishing our the paint with Sonax 4/6 with a Rupes LHR21 and LHR75E with an Uber Orange Pad, installing Opti Coat Pro


















Before/Afters


































Afters

















































*
For the complete write up please click here*

Thanks for taking a look at this, I hope you enjoyed!


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Amazing how poor the paint was already after such a short period of time. 

BMW really ruined the 3 series though with this one.


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

yup I would agree.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Good work. 

I wasn't sure of the new 3 series to start with, but it has grown and I like it.

Had a shot in a 4 series at the weekend and really liked it.

That car almost looks lowered. Has a good stance.


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Kerr,

The car is lowered on springs ; )


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

Looks awesome... but them I am biased..


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing:thumb:


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice work Phil! :thumb:


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

beautiful !


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Looks the business mate. For me, Estoril is only beaten by Laguna blue.


----------

